# WP7 ROM based on AOSP or CM7



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

So this may sound odd to some of you but I used to enjoy the WP7 look quite a bit. Now if I took the base of a CM7 or AOSP ROM and added a bunch of WP7 apps and launcher and changed the interface a bit. Would anyone be interested in it? If so. What base would you like?

Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd definitely be interested in that. As for a base, I'm a pure Android fan so I'd lean towards an updated OMGB base but CM7 speaks for itself in terms of stability. Don't think you can go wrong with either. Not sure if that helps ha ha

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

This sounds like something I would love to try out. I like to try out all kinds of new stuff on my phone. OMGB base. CM7 is pretty stable too.

Sent from my rabbit hole using my carrotbolt.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes sir!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

This is something ive always wanted. It would be fantastic! I've been using apps like Launcher7 and such, but it never felt complete.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Always down for something new man!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## SP-JESTER (Dec 2, 2011)

IF THEY CAN MAKE A IHERO PORT THEY CAN MAKE THIS


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

SP-JESTER said:


> IF THEY CAN MAKE A IHERO PORT THEY CAN MAKE THIS


What are you talking about? Lol. And I gotta get my OMGB going with admiralspark or get permission on someones CM7 base before I try this. Possibility for tonight or tomorrow maybe with CM7. If its OMGB it'll most likely take longer 
Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

This is coming tomorrow guys almost 100% positive. 

Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

Stoked!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## admiralspark (Sep 26, 2011)

Nick, this sounds like an awesome idea...however....
there is the issue of app compatibility. Zero WinPhone7 apps will work in android. Android uses a linux kernel that supports a special java dalvik environment that is very different from standard java bytecode. WinPhone apps not only use their proprietary libraries (or Oracle-license proprietary libraries), but syscalls to the kernel will have absolutely no interpretation between the Windows CE kernel and the Linux megakernels. 
This means, you'd have to literally rewrite the code in the apps to make it work








BUT
building an android environment with a WinPhone7 gui environment would be kinda pretty sick. It would take coding....lots of coding....


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

admiralspark said:


> Nick, this sounds like an awesome idea...however....
> there is the issue of app compatibility. Zero WinPhone7 apps will work in android. Android uses a linux kernel that supports a special java dalvik environment that is very different from standard java bytecode. WinPhone apps not only use their proprietary libraries (or Oracle-license proprietary libraries), but syscalls to the kernel will have absolutely no interpretation between the Windows CE kernel and the Linux megakernels.
> This means, you'd have to literally rewrite the code in the apps to make it work
> BUT
> building an android environment with a WinPhone7 gui environment would be kinda pretty sick. It would take coding....lots of coding....


Thanks for the input. But honestly I'm just taking CM7 and adding in some wp7 Android apps and a theme and sending it out with MAYBE a few tweaks. No where near rewriting any code at all. Lmao

Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> This is coming tomorrow guys almost 100% positive.
> 
> Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


You work fast.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Pssssst...its over in the dev forum now


----------

